# At the car wash look what parked behind me



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I own the front diesel and the one behind me is identical except for one detail!

View attachment 111522


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL similar color hatch diesel.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

God I wish we had the hatch in the states. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wish we had an estate/wagon more. I'm kinda glad we don't have the reflectors in our headlights.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We are getting a hatch model Cruzen 2016 Yeah .
Cool Picture Aussie !


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont see a chevy sign on that thing


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> I dont see a chevy sign on that thing


That is because they are "Holdens", Chevy's cousins.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL similar color hatch diesel.


The colours are identical, the angle of my car catches the afternoon sun and looks lighter than it is.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Did you confront him and be like..."woah man!" and become best friends? That's what I would do. haha.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Did you confront him and be like..."woah man!" and become best friends? That's what I would do. haha.


There was a large Queue of cars waiting and there and no way to find out whose it was as I was out 4 cars before his or hers.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I traded a hatchback car i when I bought my CTD. I myself hated the hatch after a while and I have a couple reasons I'd like to share in case you never owned one. First and the biggest drawback is there is no trunk to put packages and stuff in that can't be seen by anyone walking by your car. Yes I know you can buy some half ass cover, I had one of those and didn't car for it, it also takes away most of your space. Secondly, if you bring home cooked food like pizza or chinese or whatever you fav is, your whole car will smell like a pizza for a few day's. Opening all doors in the drive overnite will quicken that time but who wants to do that? Third,is heat, I live out west and the sun really heats up that hatch widow. Had a 260Z that I put those aluminum window louvers on the outside, kind of funky looking. Just my two cents and some things to consider before you buy one.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Oddly enough,I have yet to see a Cruze diesel here on the streets.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warloc said:


> I traded a hatchback car i when I bought my CTD. I myself hated the hatch after a while and I have a couple reasons I'd like to share in case you never owned one. First and the biggest drawback is there is no trunk to put packages and stuff in that can't be seen by anyone walking by your car. Yes I know you can buy some half ass cover, I had one of those and didn't car for it, it also takes away most of your space. Secondly, if you bring home cooked food like pizza or chinese or whatever you fav is, your whole car will smell like a pizza for a few day's. Opening all doors in the drive overnite will quicken that time but who wants to do that? Third,is heat, I live out west and the sun really heats up that hatch widow. Had a 260Z that I put those aluminum window louvers on the outside, kind of funky looking. Just my two cents and some things to consider before you buy one.


Here is my other car, a Hyundai Getz hatch which is a 2003 model and we have none of the problems you mention. The rear has a trunk with a removable cover that lifts up when tailgate is raised. The windows are tinted and summer temperatures here are usually in the 90's and up. Also the rear seats will do a double fold and you have a surprisingly large load area if needed.

View attachment 111626


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Oddly enough,I have yet to see a Cruze diesel here on the streets.


Same here. I'd love to see a wagon version in the states, that would be my next one if they did.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Here is my other car, a Hyundai Getz hatch which is a 2003 model and we have none of the problems you mention. The rear has a trunk with a removable cover that lifts up when tailgate is raised. The windows are tinted and summer temperatures here are usually in the 90's and up. Also the rear seats will do a double fold and you have a surprisingly large load area if needed.
> 
> View attachment 111626


Is it diesel too!?!? 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> Is it diesel too!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


No, it's a 1.5 liter NA fuel injected twin cam petrol and weighs 1000kg (2200lbs). It has a 4 speed auto. My daughter has a newer 2010 model with a 1.6 5m and goes much better.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought everything in Australia was diesel 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> I thought everything in Australia was diesel
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Not counting SUV and pickups, maybe 5% is diesel and growing. We just have a lot more models available with it. Even the Cruze has two trim levels and 3 body styles. That hatch is the first I have noticed with a diesel.


----------

